# New Product at PFYC: "Carbon Fiber" Interior / Exterior Vinyl Film



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Introducing our new realistic looking Carbon Fiber Film: now available at PFYC.com*

This new Carbon Fiber Film is a 5 mil thick self-adhesive embossed vinyl that looks like real carbon fiber when installed. You can put it anywhere on the outside or inside of your vehicle.

This vinyl carbon fiber film provides the look of carbon fiber at a fraction of the cost, making it an excellent styling option for customs, show cars, trucks, motorcycles, boats, jet skis or ATVs. You can easily heat it to contour over any shape, and it is backed by a 5-year warranty. This makes it an excellent low-cost styling accent for spoilers, interior panels, carbon fiber graphics and stripes, or even entire body panels while adding a nice layer of protection at the same time.

Whether you want to alter your car‘s appearance or refinish worn or damaged interior panels, this carbon fiber film provides a stylish solution. This film can be installed wet or dry on smooth or slightly textured surfaces. Click here to see a technical data sheet.

*CAN I GET A SAMPLE?* If you want to order a small 6" x 6" sample before you decide to order a larger sheet, you can do so on the ordering page. We charge $1 for this sample to cover postage and the material (there's no profit here).

Click below to place your order:

----------------

*Carbon Fiber Interior or Exterior Vinyl Film*










-------------------------------------
To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Is this the stuff made by 3M? If so, I've seen it in person and it is really high quality stuff.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Not made by 3M. This is a product made by one of our premium suppliers. Unlike 3M, this does not require primer for it to adhere and can be installed wet or dry. The pattern is also slightly smaller, making it look more authentic.


----------

